# Late night fuel at Dunkerque



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Is there one open 24/7 like the one near Calais port?

M&D


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fuel*

Hi

Which way are you heading from Dunkerque?

If you are going towards Lille, there is a LeClerc hypermarket - the fuel bit is 24/24 (I think)

Note that I found fuel cheaper at Belgian services than at the above mentioned supermarket.

Rapide561


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone got a UK credit card to work at unmanned (usually 24hr) French fuel stations?

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Dare you to try it Dave :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Got the T-shirt:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-120093.html#120093

VISA credit card rejected and VISA debit card rejected. Neither swallowed. I was expecting it, but as the cards had been used successfuly and totally electronically (no signature) in shops, toll booths and manned fuel stations, I had to give it a go.

Dave


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

8) You deserve one of Nukies medals just for trying mate! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Has anyone got a UK credit card to work at unmanned (usually 24hr) French fuel stations?
> 
> Dave


NO

Motorhomer


----------

